# 2005 Murano Power Seat Will not slide forward or back



## jeffb668 (Jun 14, 2016)

Thankfully it doesnt have the dreaded broken rail, however all of my power seat functions work EXCEPT sliding the seat forward and backward. Any ideas on the issue/repair??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You are going to need to do some testing. In most cases, the slide motor assembly is bad, which, per Nissan, requires the entire front seat adjuster assy. (basically, the entire track and motor assy.), which runs over a $1000 to $1500 from the dealer or close to $1000 from online dealers. Salvage yard options might be a better way to go, but you may have to buy an entire seat. There were several options, so you need to make sure you get the right one. If the plastic gear is broken, Dorman Products offers a repair kit that you can get from Rockauto.com for about $35+shipping. Search for Dorman #924-076.


----------



## jeffb668 (Jun 14, 2016)

Oh boy, thankfully I'm somewhat comfortable in the position its in but the leather is pretty shot on the driver seat. Maybe I'll get lucky and score a new one without that hefty price tag lol thank you!


----------

